# Jesmond Picture House (Pic Heavy)



## IVIik (Dec 2, 2008)

Todays showing: "Jesmond Picture House" starring Tappanga & numpty.

First things first - A bit of history


CinemaTreasures.org said:


> The Jesmond Picture House opened on 2nd May 1921 with "At the Mercy of Tiberius". It was designed by the Newcastle based architectural firm, White & Stephenson, and Newcastle artist Gerald Dorman was responsible for the scenic effects in the auditorium.
> Seating was 998 (486 stalls, 269 pit, 243 circle). It had a 26 feet wide proscenium. The Pit seating (front stalls-cheap seats!) were on a reverse rake, upwards towards the screen. The area of West Jesmond was always a middle class area and the programming at the Jesmond generally consisted of 'better class' films. Saying this though, the Jesmond was one of the last cinemas in Newcastle to convert to sound films.
> 
> With arrival of Cinemascope, a new wider proscenium was built, this was the only alteration made during its lifetime. Part time bingo use came in 1974 but it went back to full time cinema use from 1978, and with a large population of students living in the area by then, average attendances were 400 to 500 each evening.
> ...


(cut'n'pasted from CinemaTreasures.org) - Thanks 

The Cinema is now due to be demolished following council approval for the creation of offices, a shop & a restaurant in its place. 



It was baltic and early, too early, 6.00am on a Sunday and there we were crawling into Jesmond Picture House.

We've been wanting to do this place for a while, but the site is in a busy part of Jesmond; next to a packed student pub and a Metro station, so we had taken our time.







Inside, the cinema is sadly trashed and very few of the original features still remain, all of the mouldings/architrave have been removed.

The main auditorium itself is an huge void, the ceiling has been pulled down and the is floor pretty rotten thanks to the damaged roof/pigeon doorway.





A few pics from where the stalls were













Onwards and upwards to the projection room; The star of the show.
It didn't disappoint and was worth getting up at 6am. 
The projectors themselves all seem in half decent condition considering they have been left unused and uncared for since 1993; thankfully the pigeons hadn't encroached into here yet.





















You'll notice in that first picture on the right of the photo is a lit up area - this was one of the cells of a reel of film we found lying around, being projected by means of a drain pipe, a spare projector lens, a 4w tesco torch, and elastic band and some gaffer tape and 1 numpty.

The numpty handmade projector was brilliant and these photos really don't do it justice (numpty has some better ones - coming soon to a forum near you)





Old film reel can





Record Player





Film





The Mercury Arc Rectifier - the co-star of the show - is an impressive piece of equipment (and just in case some of you go, eh? see here & here)













Tickets please





One of the few remaining features





A few internals













and finally a few externals



















You can see a few more pics here


----------



## numpty (Dec 2, 2008)

as Tappanga says it was bleedin freezin, I'm putting thermals on my Christmas list for these winter explores! As I was loading up my pickup truck at 06:00 with the engine running to warm it up, the snow was gently falling, and I remember thinking, "what the hell am I doing?"

My auditorium pics were a bit crap, so I won't even post them. 

I was quite proud of my "McGyver" projector





and the image was reasonably clear





The similarly arc-lit "magic lantern" to the left hand side of the film projectors was used to portray adverts for local businesses and forthcoming attractions. They slides that still remain obviously pre-date the closure in '93





Bow Wow Wow split up in '83 (yes they reformed in '97, but Tiffany's didn't exist then)





I tried my hand at bi-colour light painting





This amplifier goes up to 20! (Spinal Tap reference for those who don't know)





There's still some nice ephemera around too









A cracking explore, if cold and early, but well worth the effort


----------



## L3AN (Dec 2, 2008)

Great pics - brings back happy memories growing up in Jesmond going to the cinema most weekends and enjoying the all nighters there. Sad to hear it's now been given the go ahead to be demolished but I guess in this day and age it's to be expected (not that I agree with it though!) 


Thanks for sharing


----------



## randomnut (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent pics. Loving that diy projector, like something out of the A team


----------



## TynemouthChap (Dec 2, 2008)

*Jesmond Cinema*

Dear Tappanga & Numpty,

Thank you for the brilliant report. My wife and I did our courting at Jesmond Cinema in the early 90's, and to be honest it was pretty mouldy then. It is interesting, if a bit sad to see the state it's in now.

Regards,

TynemouthChap


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent pictures guys. Its even deteriorated more since a year ago! Good to see the projectors aint been knackered though.


----------



## sqwasher (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent report & photos guys! Looks great in there-those projectors are a great bonus too! Top job!


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 3, 2008)

The stuff with the projectors was interesting.

It's good to see the lenses were still there, often these have been removed.


----------



## freebird (Dec 4, 2008)

Great report. Its good to see all the old projectors still in place. Good one.


----------



## odeon master (Dec 4, 2008)

great set of photos, well done for posting them.
the projectors are very intact saying the rest of the building is so stripped and damaged.
the projectors are made be PEERLESS . not sure if they still have their carbon arc lamp houses or weather they have been converted to xenon lamp houses. most cinemas went over to xenon lamps as they were far more reliable and required no adjustment during use. ( the carbon lamps had to be constantly adjusted as they burnt away)
was there a large 3 tear platter in there for the films to be rested on during playing? its called a CAKE STAND as it looks like such. cinemas again in latter years did away with placing film spools directly on the projectors, and opted for either the CAKE STAND or the TOWER SYSTEM of feeding the film onto the projector.again , less work for the projectionist .
that old slide projector is an unusual find, they were normally done away with years back !

well done

THE ODEON


----------



## numpty (Dec 5, 2008)

odeon master said:


> not sure if they still have their carbon arc lamp houses or weather they have been converted to xenon lamp houses.


Yep still arc lamps, plenty of rods still lying around



odeon master said:


> was there a large 3 tear platter in there for the films to be rested on during playing?


Yep, it was under the record player - that LP is pure class, "Acker Bilk - Stranger on the shore", "A walk in the Black Forest" etc



odeon master said:


> that old slide projector is an unusual find, they were normally done away with years back !


Judging by the content on the slides, it hadn't been used for the 10 years preceding the cinema's closure in '93


----------



## OSPA (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting place and fab images. You've covered it really well. I love the close up one of the projector lens. Well done guys!


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 8, 2008)

nice shots of the projectors and workings


----------



## Winchester (Dec 9, 2008)

Check. Another one off the list


----------



## Casper (Dec 9, 2008)

Great photos. Very interesting. I remember going there to see Dirty Harry Deep Impact.

sg68


----------

